# MSF mineral dupes from Silk Naturals



## heartichoke (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey, I just got a few samples from Silk Naturals of their "All Over Mineral Glows" which are supposed dupes for MSFs. I don't have any MSFs, but I do looove these! I thought I'd post a few swatches so you all could compare...

I'm not sure what shade my skin is but I am guessing around NC25, though my arm is obviously lighter than that, haha.

Left to right: Halo (dupe of New Vegas), Cupid (dupe of Northern Lights), Heavenly (dupe of Stereo Rose).
Flash






Flash w/ daylight settings





Daylight





Heavenly looks like it's the same shade as Cupid, but it is more sheer and peachier. I really like all three shades! I think I especially like Halo and Heavenly, though Cupid would be really pretty as a blush. 

Enjoy!


----------

